# Honda ES 4500 any good?



## sdgmc05 (Nov 26, 2012)

I was given a Honda es 4500 generator by a family friend. I was told it has less then 50 hours on it. It has been in storage for 15 years. I did a basic service and it started and runs great. Are these good? Worth anything? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Very good unit for it's time but parts are likely getting scarce. If it works change the oil, service the air filter, use fresh premium gas (less ethanol) and run 'er till she drops.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

sdgmc05 said:


> I was given a Honda es 4500 generator by a family friend. I was told it has less then 50 hours on it. It has been in storage for 15 years. I did a basic service and it started and runs great. Are these good? Worth anything? Thanks in advance.


They are excellent machines. You should get years and years of service out of it. Beware, modern ethanol fuels can cause problems if allowed to "rot" inside the fuel tank/carburetor. NEVER leave fuel in the tank for more than 30 days. Always drain out the fuel (or run it dry) if you expect it will not be run in 30 days or more. 

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## sdgmc05 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I decided to sell it. Ended up getting $450 cash.


----------



## halgaymon (Jun 12, 2014)

Recently bought a used ES4500...runs great, voltage checks good...BUT, when I connect the battery there is a spark....and the battery is not being charged....any suggestions....stator diode? if so where can I get one or a replacement?


----------

